# hello



## Hguy72 (Mar 19, 2021)

hello, married 11 years, one child, I'm in a female led relationship, wife is in charge and I'm very happy with this. Question though I know is it ok years later to change family names though, I suggested before we got marry to take her last name she wasn't sold on the idea because that's just her, we took my name because it was tradition. I suggested because she only has sisters, and I wanted to express how much I loved and care for her, also and again she's in charge, years later after a through discussion it's been discussed, we both like the idea, but it seems like the cost is to high for a legal name change. Thoughts?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how taking her name is an expression of how much you love and care for her, more like an expression of submission. Maybe that's ok for you two but I'd be cautious - over time a woman can lose respect for a man who is submissive. My two cents. My wife hyphenated her name when we got married and a year or two later dropped her maiden name. It was a pain in the ass with the IRS, but that was a lot of years ago, maybe the IRS has their act together now...lol


----------

